# Closure of abdominal wall defect with mesh



## mir25_2000 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a situation where the md is closing an abdominal wall defect measuring 20x12cm with 29x18cm of biologic mesh.  What would the correct cpt be?  There is no mention of any hernia.

Thanks


----------



## annettehai (Feb 19, 2013)

*Abdominal wall defect closure*

The defect, is a weakness of the fascial layer of the abdominal wall. When there is an increase in the intra-abdominal pressure such as with coughing, lifting, straining, etc. the protrusion of the abdominal organs or adipose tissue through the wall or the cavity which normally contains them is referred to as a hernia.
The coding for repair of this defect are the incisional or ventral hernia codes, 49560-49566depending on the nature of the defect: initial or recurrent, reducible or stangulated and then the add on code, 49568, for the placement of the mesh.
A. Hai, R.N., RNFA, CPC, CUC, ACS-UR


----------

